# Nail trimming fiasco



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

When we took Dre to get his first round of shots, one of the vet techs said that she trimmed his front nails when they brought him out, even though I did not ask for it. I thought nothing of it and we went home. Couple of weeks later I did his nails with a regular nail trimmer but that just made them sharper, so we I bought a Dremel tool for pets on Amazon. It arrived yesterday.

Waited for the moment when Dre was calm, turned on the Dremel, let him get used to the sound, investigate it while touching his paws, etc. and he was pretty calm through the entire process. No problems. But the moment i moved that thing towards his paws he yelped and tried to get away from me. As soon I a turn off the **** thing, he is back to normal. Chilling on my lap. We tried this 2 more times with the same result. He does not let me get even close to his paws with that thing! Nail clippers? No problem! Tried to distract him with a bone marrow, but as soon as I moved towards his paws he just abandoned his favorite treat and left the kitchen, until I put the Dremel away. 

This looks to me like he was pretty traumatized by the experience of vet tech trimming his nails  How do i deal with this now? I really don't want to use the nail clippers.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I have something similar to a dremmel (a Fein) that I use in my work,,,no chance in **** of Ruby letting me do her nails with it.


----------



## dgm (Dec 23, 2011)

I had the same problem. The tips I got from this video seemed to help, as he started to tolerate the dremel more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuXwKqXTBsE


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It sounds like you just need to step back and allow more time in between each step. I like to use a clicker since it keeps them calmer than my voice, but you could also pick a marker word like "yes" which you'll use to mark the behavior as soon as it happens. Here's a theoretical timeline. 

Day 1/ Session 1:Start handling the dogs paws. Hold paw 5 secs click/treat (C/T). Repeat for other paws. If he doesn't resist in any way, like pulling his foot back then proceed by holding the paw longer before C/T. The idea is to slowing increase the criteria that earns the treat. If he does pull back don't let go until he submits and relaxes his arm. Also, if for example he won't let you hold it for 20 secs, but is fine at 10 just back up. After maybe 10 repetitions take him outside, play with him. Session done.

Session 2: Later that day do the whole thing again. 

Day 2: Keep working on handling the paws, increasing the time before you C/T. Do this for 2 sessions as before. 

Day 3: If he's been totally fine with you holding his paws up 'til now bring out the dremel! But leave it off. Let him investigate like you were before. C/T for him sniffing at it, for pawing, basically any interest gets rewarded. End session and so something fun. Leave the dremel out, maybe planting treats around it throughout the day for Dre to find. 2nd session later in the day. You know the drill. Keep doing the paw handling sessions. Appeal to his big vizsla ego and tell him that the dremel is named after him. 

Day 4: First session start by doing the same thing as yesterday and then, hold his paw and with dremel off, touch it to a nail, C/T. If he's fine continue touching his nails and C/T for all paws. If he isn't, then revert back to paw handling and dremel investigating for the rest of the session. 

2nd session turn it on, C/T, turn it off. Repeat a few times. Again with it off, repeat the earlier session touching his nails. 

Day 5: Teach him the dremel song. It goes like this: Dremel dremel dremel I made you out of plastic. /When nails are long you will grind them up. Fantastic!
Today's the big day! If he's absolutely comfortable with every step up to now then you can now turn it on AND... grind one nail. C/T. Session done. Do something super fun. 
Session 2 Do another nail and finish one paw if he's comfortable. 

Anyway you get the picture. Keep going like this until you can get all paws done in one session. I'm not there yet with my 5 month old, so expect this to take a while. Some other tips: tire him out beforehand, play some music so the dremel isn't so jarringly loud, apply light pressure on the nail. When doing the rear nails, I've found that an antler with some soft treats smooshed into it is an excellent distraction. 

It may take less or more time, but you'll figure out what works. Good luck!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Echoing what einspanner said, you have to create a positive association with the Dremel. We used string cheese with our pup. Just lots of cheese and praise when the Dremel is pulled out. Add in paw touching and eventually turn it on and cheese and praise. We had to start with getting one nail and then cheese. Eventually move to one paw before cheese. 
It worked really well for us. Now our boy goes to the spot and offers his paw when I pull the Dremel out because he knows it equals cheese.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We did basically the same as Einspanner, going very slowly keeping at our girl's comfort level, using enthusiastic "GOOD GIRL!!" instead of clicker. Now, when she sees the Dremel come out she punches me with excitement trying to get that paw up quickly for a treat. It is still a long process as I only do a few seconds on each nail or until she starts to pull away. Our trainer said the Dremmel heats up a bit on the nail the longer you hold it, so only do it in quick spurts. I don't push Ellie too much, whatever foot she gives me, that is what we work on. She will let you grind the heck out of the right, but is more sensitive on the left. The back paws were the biggest challenge, because I accidentally nicked one trying to use clippers a long time ago and she has not forgotten. She will let me do them a bit at a time with her foot on the ground but gets too wiggly if I lift the foot. 

I have also noticed the Dremel on medium speed is less scary to her than higher speeds (above 6 or 7). It is much louder and high pitched at higher speeds. It might take longer on medium, but we get it done eventually and neither of us is stressed. Use high value treats.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine lay them out like butter fingers and love it? :

and I clip them old school no plug in Tools ;D

I must be the Doggie whisper 8) it seems lol 

Good lord pride respect and hands on fun

will video the cuts live

Time served is the key in the Swedish dog House"

they trust the care cutting lengths yes are the key

Grade 1 ;D

I travel Gun will travel 

date nights are Mon, Wed and Fri ;D

weekends kinda blood and guts and glory


----------

